# O Pica do 7



## Improperjackass

Hola foreros,

¿Alguien me puede ayudar a sacar una duda en claro? ¿Cómo se traduciría "O Pica do 7" al español? Es el nombre de una canción de António Zambujo. Creo que "o 7" se refiere a "el tranvía 7" (ya que tranvía=bonde en portugués). El problema es que no sé a qué se refiere "O Pica" ni tampoco por qué se pone la P en mayúscula. ¿Alguien podría explicármelo por favor?

Mil Gracias!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Bienvenida al Foro.

En ese contexto, significa "el jefe", "el mandamás".


----------



## Improperjackass

Ok! Gracias por aclarar mi duda WhoSoyEu!


----------



## JorgeHoracio

tengo también dudas respecto de esta canción (que canta António Zambujo pero cuyo autor entiendo que es Miguel Araújo).
La canción alude a una muchacha que se enamora del encargado de revisar los billetes de los pasajeros del tranvía.  

No sé como son o eran las costumbres en Portugal, pero aquí en Buenos Aires antiguamente en los ferrocarriles, tranvías, etc. un "guarda" o "inspector" según los casos, era el encargado de pedir los billetes (aquí "boletos") a los pasajeros y los marcaba haciendo un orificio con una epecie de alicate o sacabocados.  A esa acción se la llamaba "picar" el  boleto.  Naturalmente yo asummía que el "pica" mencionada en esta canción era el que cumplía esta función: es así?

Segunda pregunta: en un momento la protagonista afirma, con un juego de palabras: "Nada me dá a pica que o pica do 7 me dá".  Cuál es el significado de la primera aparición de la palabra "pica" en esta frase?


----------



## anaczz

O "pica do 7"  é o revisor de bilhetes do ônibus/elétrico/bonde (provavelmente da linha 7)
A pica, neste caso, é entusiasmo, agitação, emoção.
São acepções válidas para o português europeu pois, no português brasileiro, pica é uma forma vulgar de se referir ao pênis.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

Muchas gracias, anaczz! Conocía el significado brasileño. Daba por seguro que no era el mismo en Portugal pero no lo sabía.

Puedo molestar con una pregunta más sobre esta canción? En determinado momento la protagonista dice: «Se o trem descarrila o povo refila e eu fico num sino, pois o mero trajeto no meu caso concreto é ja o destino» Mi pregunta es qué significa 'sino' en este caso.


----------



## frajolão

En España también se conoce popularmente al interventor  del tren  como *pica*, por el mismo motivo que explicó JorgeHoracio. En quanto al significado de sino, campana de iglesia o campana de buceo, parece que no tiene sentido.  Lo entiendo como que si el tren descarrila la gente protesta airadamente, pero yo me quedo en una burbuja de indiferencia, ya que el trayecto en su caso concreto es la intención (destino) del viaje.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

frajolão said:


> En España también se conoce popularmente al interventor  del tren  como *pica*, por el mismo motivo que explicó JorgeHoracio. En quanto al significado de sino, campana de iglesia o campana de buceo, parece que no tiene sentido.  Lo entiendo como que si el tren descarrila la gente protesta airadamente, pero yo me quedo en una burbuja de indiferencia, ya que el trayecto en su caso concreto es la intención (destino) del viaje.


Qué raro lo de "sino", verdad? Alguno más tiene alguna sugerencia? Puede ser que en Portugal tenga alguna otra asociación?


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> A pica, neste caso, é entusiasmo, agitação, emoção.



Na maioria dos casos e também neste, '_pica_' é excitação sexual. Por extensão pode ser aplicado a outros géneros de excitação ou entusiasmo.
'_Sino_' pode ter sido forçado pela necessidade de encontrar uma rima já que não é comum dizer-se que alguém '_fica um sino_', mas pode querer também fazer um paralelo entre um sino e o coração, referido no verso seguinte, uma vez que ambos batem. Outra possibilidade será a de o sino lhe anunciar o destino (e julgo que o destino que anuncia é a ligação da passageira ao pica (*)). É essa a função habitual dos sinos, a de anunciarem acontecimentos.

(*) O facto de a canção ter um intérprete masculino pode baralhar a narrativa, mas creio que fica claro, pelas imagens e versos iniciais e sobretudo pelas imagens finais, que é à passageira que o _'pica_' dá '_pica_'.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

gracias, efectivamente, más allá del intérprete, la letra de la canción está escrita en primera persona y describe los sentimientos de la muchacha que se "enamora" del _pica_.
Te aclaro que la frase que me intriga es "eu fico *n*um sino", que a mí, que manejo pocas sutilezas del lenguaje popular de Brasil, y aun menos de Portugal, me suena literalmente como "me quedo en una campana", y me cuesta encontrarle sentido...

[Me encanta esta canción y estoy ensayando para cantarla, y pensando en elegir una de dos posibles opciones: diseñarle una traducción al español que sea razonble y fiel, o cantarla en portugués pero contar brevemente en español su contenido]


----------



## Ari RT

Tal vez la pregunta justa sea "¿que es 'ficar em um sino'"? Lo busqué en internet y no encuentro nada. Por otra, puede que estemos buscando significado donde no hay más que una rima. Para encajar rima y métrica, puede que el autor haya metido una palabra un tanto "rarita", y incluso creado una expresión. Música es poesia, casi todo se puede.


----------



## zema

Tal vez tenga relación con esto:

_- "Ele estava num sino!_" significa que a pessoa estava muito bem disposta e extremamente realizada. Dual Choice: Tuguês


----------



## JorgeHoracio

gracias!  quizás sea esta la aclaración acertada!


----------



## zema

Ese uso de _"estar num sino"_ me resulta parecido a nuestro _"estar chocho" o "estar chocho de la vida"_ (=todo contente e satisfeito, feliz da vida).
Se me ocurre que_ "ficar num sino"_ podrìa ser entonces algo asì como_ "ponerse chocho"_.


----------



## Carfer

zema said:


> Ese uso de _"estar num sino"_ me resulta parecido a nuestro _"estar chocho" o "estar chocho de la vida"_ (=todo contente e satisfeito, feliz da vida).
> Se me ocurre que_ "ficar num sino"_ podrìa ser entonces algo asì como_ "ponerse chocho"_.



Nunca ouvi essa expressão em Portugal, mas mesmo que em geral seja esse o significado ainda assim é difícil de apreender o que quer dizer neste caso concreto. Que relação lógica há então entre o descarrilamento e ela '_ficar num sino_'? Percebe-se que os demais passageiros protestem, mas porque há-de ela ficar satisfeita? Claro que a frase pode ser interpretada no sentido de que lhe é indiferente que o "trem" descarrile porque o destino dela já está traçado - é a sua ligação ao "pica" - mas convenhamos que é uma forma muito retorcida de o dizer mesmo considerando a licença poética. Satisfação e indiferença são sentimentos bastante diferentes. Estou convencido, por isso, de que esse fraseado foi escolhido apenas pela rima e pela métrica. Repare que até a própria escolha de "trem" é anómala visto que nós não usamos '_trem_' para os veículos ferroviários, sejam eles '_comboios_' ou '_eléctricos_' urbanos ('_tranvias_' em espanhol, _'tramways/street cars_' em inglês), mas, de todos, é o termo que melhor se ajusta ao ritmo da frase.


----------



## zema

Sí, creo que entiendo Carfer, y no quería ponerme a tratar de interpretar la estrofa porque hay algunas cosas ahí que no estoy seguro de captar del todo, pero más que nada porque considero que lo que vale en estos casos es cómo lo interpretan los nativos. Sólo intentaba encontrarle sentido a esa expresión y aproximarla al español; y pensándola en español –en español rioplatense, claro- no me resultaba raro en ese contexto que la mujer dijera que _“estaba chocha"_. No _por causa_ de lo que sucedió, en todo caso, _a pesar de_ ello.
Incluso me parece que es bastante común también que expresemos satisfacción cuando en realidad lo que pretendemos es restarle importancia a algo; decir por ejemplo: _“la gente protesta y yo chocha de la vida"_ bien puede ser una forma de dar a entender que _“o povo protesta mas eu feliz da vida, não estou nem aí para o que aconteceu, não me importo com isso"_.
Pero, de nuevo, lo estaba pensando en español, no necesariamente ha de funcionar así en portugués.


----------

